# GPU-Z says SLI is disabled



## Questors (Oct 6, 2010)

According to the Nvidia Control Panel and the SLI verification under 3D on the menu bar SLI alive and well.  Three different 3D online games displayed the SLI logo in the upper right corner next to the two SLI bars with the green fps meter line in between.  Yet GPU-Z reports that SLI is not activiated.

Let's see, what might be important here:
WinXP Home SP3 - latest updates
ASUS M2N-SLI 560 - updated drivers
XFX Alpha Dog 8800 GTs x2 - updated drivers
AMD BE 2300 CPU - latest AMD CPU Dual Core Optimizer driver.
4 GB GSkill Memory
WD 74GB Raptors 2x RAID 0
Seagate 250 GB x1
Diamond XTreme Sound PCI card - updated drivers

If there is a bug or problem with GPUZ not displaying properly, I hope this helps.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 6, 2010)

what version of GPU-z are you using, it is most likely not working right on your board, as long as the indicators are working you should have no such issues

probabily a bug, what drivers are you using?


----------



## Questors (Oct 6, 2010)

*Versions*

I am using the latest version of GPU-Z.0.4.6.

The video drivers are the latest from Nvidia: 258.96


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 7, 2010)

oh, im using the same set of drivers and same GPU-z and my SLI is working, well it is certainly nothing to worry about...


----------



## Questors (Oct 7, 2010)

*No worries*

I just wanted to let the folks who publish, make, program or whatever know there may be a problem.  Then again it may be something on my particular system.


----------

